# Kontakt 5.8.1 update problems with Cubase & Nuendo



## heisenberg (Jun 24, 2018)

I updated to Kontakt 5.8.1 on Nuendo 8.2.10, the current version of this DAW. *Kontakt instances within Nuendo (Cubase) have disappeared.* I have VEPro v. 6.0.17011 running as well. Those Kontakt instances are fine.

There are a couple of threads citing the issue of Kontakt disappearing or not working in Cubase as well. Here is the thread...

https://www.native-instruments.com/...sing-huge-problems-in-cubase-template.330989/

And another thread on VI-C with a thread title that doesn't directly refer to this update...

https://vi-control.net/community/th...evious-version-of-kontakt.72667/#post-4246371

There is, unfortunately, an obscure & little known way of saving installers now which Evil Dragon outlines in the first linked forum thread above.

Sure would be nice to have access to the Kontakt installer for 5.8.0.

*UPDATE:*

*Discovered that Kontakt 64 bit version HAD actually been blacklisted.* I manually removed it from the Blacklist and it now works. The Blacklist notice about Kontakt was at the bottom of the list rather than being listed alphabetically. Poor excuse for not seeing it but there you have it.

If there are issues with stability, I will update this post.

Apologize for the disturbance.


----------



## jneebz (Jun 24, 2018)

Have you tried this page to rollback to 5.8.0? Full disclosure, I've never used it but looks like it might work.

https://www.native-instruments.com/...53.1826802154.1529860107-179880733.1389735161

EDIT: I logged in and it looks like you have to go all the way back to 5.6.6 for some reason...


----------

